# 6x9 speakers



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

I was wandering if anyone has or has tried to put 6x9inch speakers into the rear deck of a 1995 240sx? If so how hard would it be to modify the rear deck, I know its made for the 6.5inch. This was just a thought i had. anyway thanks for any input


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

People have done it, you might need a nibbling tool to enlarge the hole. I'm not positive b/c I don't have a 240. If I were you, I would just get 6.5's; they provide better sq than 6x9's and are easier to fit.


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

i would defenitely stick to 6.5's in the rear deck, or if your looking for the best sound possible, save the money on buying rear speakers and just have a nice component set in your doors. What id like to see is if someone on the forums has put subs in the side panels by the 200sx rear seats. ive always wanted to but didnt have the cojones to hack up the panels to do it.


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

i know i bringin the post back but i just wanna know how did the 6x9's go in the 240???

becuz i plan on puttin 6x8's in mine and i just wanna know how much trouble i will have...


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

You wont have much trouble if you have the right tools and some fabrication skills. Maybe you should read Captains reply again.


----------

